# DIY concentrates at All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (3/12/16)

We are happy to announce that we are getting to the revamp of the DIY section at our new https://alldayvapes.co.za website, after the restructuring and move from e-Cig.

For a start, we have put processes in place which allow us to reduce prices substantially on concentrates without dropping quality - in product or in service - and to offer bulk sizes.

We will be announcing more on DIY during the coming week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/12/16)

In changing the DIY concentrates product names had to be changed. If you had concentrates in your wishlist or cart you may find them not available, or gone. I apologise for that inconvience but we had no other option.

On the bright side, the substantial saving should make you smile.


----------



## boxerulez (3/12/16)

Is there a hint at what the original name of the concentrate was unofficially posted somewhere on the deep dark corners of the interwebs?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Is there a hint at what the original name of the concentrate was unofficially posted somewhere on the deep dark corners of the interwebs?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Not sure what you are getting at. I'm sure the Wayback Machine will help you there.

Concentrate names were not changed, *product* names were changed for practical reasons. It's a Woocommerce thing.
FlavourArt Fresh Cream
Fresh Cream FlavourArt
FlavourArt Fresh Cream Concentrate

Three different products to Woocommerce. Same product to the human eye.
It is about simple products in just 10ml vs variable products in 10ml, 30ml, 50ml and 100ml choices.


----------



## boxerulez (4/12/16)

Ooooh cool. @YeOldeOke I went and checked now... makes sense. 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/12/16)

For those not familiar with us, it should be noted that our tiered shipping aims to offer some relief on shipping charges for smaller orders, not just large orders.


----------



## Silver (4/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> For those not familiar with us, it should be noted that our tiered shipping aims to offer some relief on shipping charges for smaller orders, not just large orders.



Free shipping in Gauteng for orders over R750
Free shipping nationally for orders over R1000

Winner @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (4/12/16)

@YeOldeOke on your site you have the following message, any timeline/flavours to that? 
"
*All Day Vapes Concentrates*
Coming Soon

Premixed concentrates of our popular All Day Vapes range
"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/12/16)

Silver said:


> Free shipping in Gauteng for orders over R750
> Free shipping nationally for orders over R1000
> 
> Winner @YeOldeOke





AhVape said:


> @YeOldeOke on your site you have the following message, any timeline/flavours to that?
> "
> *All Day Vapes Concentrates*
> Coming Soon
> ...



Soon 

Unfortunately that's all I can promise at the moment. I hope it will be days, but I cannot promise. Actually, we may be ready tomorrow. I have to be sure all our ducks are in a row before we pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (4/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> Soon
> 
> Unfortunately that's all I can promise at the moment. I hope it will be days, but I cannot promise. Actually, we may be ready tomorrow. I have to be sure all our ducks are in a row before we pull the trigger.


 Thanks


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/12/16)

@AhVape The premixes have gone live. 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/adv-eliquid-concentrates/


----------



## AhVape (5/12/16)

YeOldeOke said:


> @AhVape The premixes have gone live.
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/adv-eliquid-concentrates/


holy Wow, that was quick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/12/16)

The premixes have been formulated to all mix at a standard 10% for ease of use. They are available in:
10ml - makes 100ml juice
30ml - makes 300ml
50ml - makes, well do the math

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (8/12/16)

We have added our latest juice Banana Custard Cake to our premixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/1/17)

We have enabled reviews on the premix page, and those reviews will be added to our monthly draw.

We've added quite a few new flavours to the premixes. Typically the flavours announced in this thread is added to our premixes as well, up to a few days later.


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/2/17)

One suggestion... please include an additional label with the premixes. I have been peeling the label of your bottle to stick on my bottle once mixed but it does not always come off nicely... it will definitely be welcomed by all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> One suggestion... please include an additional label with the premixes. I have been peeling the label of your bottle to stick on my bottle once mixed but it does not always come off nicely... it will definitely be welcomed by all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@Rude Rudi
We shall do so on request. Yours have been noted.

There is a technical difficulty with cutting/tearing off labels with the backing, without peeling them off. One tends to damage neighbouring labels.


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/2/17)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Rude Rudi
> We shall do so on request. Yours have been noted.
> 
> There is a technical difficulty with cutting/tearing off labels with the backing, without peeling them off. One tends to damage neighbouring labels.



Fantastic, thanks!


----------

